
Docker Swarm Exceeds Kubernetes Performance at Scale - ferrantim
https://blog.docker.com/2016/03/swarmweek-docker-swarm-exceeds-kubernetes-scale/
======
cyphar
I'd like to see a comparison with Nomad, which supports more than just Docker,
can host 1000 nodes (and has been able to do so for a while) and is very
simple. Hashicorp has some really cool technology.

------
carlivar
Twitter has been running Mesos in production for years (yes, plural), from
what I understand.

Mesos appears to be the only "proven" and "mature" platform at scale. I am
surprised it was not also evaluated.

(though, container spin-up time is not a metric I particularly care about)

~~~
presspot
This was a garbage test, not real world use case that any customer actually
cares about. Mesos and the Mesosphere DCOS blow both Swarm and Kubernetes out
of the water with production workloads w.r.t. scale, resiliency, recovery,
etc. Things operators actually care about.

------
bradhe
Are container scheduler performance benchmarks the new DB performance
benchmarks?

